# More Pics of my Dutch Shepherd (Chanel) & Kip



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

These two are such awesome playmates. All pics are from today.

You want a piece of me?











WHEE!!!!!


Kip sitting pretty....was a balmy 41 degrees when I took this shot today. Had a bit of snow earlier in the day. Even for Michigan, this is a freaky time to see snow.


A very serious-looking Chanel....she was not too happy about the long sit as I rearranged the flowers to take her pic. Miss Impatient!!


These two think they must share EVERYTHING! Even this tree branch they somehow found and were carrying around in the backyard today. LOL


Dancing on dandelions.....I love her stance here.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

neat coloration and stature, kinda look they are going to be more agile than a typical gsd.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Great looking dogs! The branch shot is priceless


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

kip has gotten so big and handsome. I wish I had 40 degree weather. ugh... I have to wake up to 90 degrees and rising.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

She is beautiful! Love the last pic as well.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Really great photos


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I love chanel.... she's such a babe! If I wasn't so set on getting a doberman as my next dog, a dutchy would be my next choice. My trainer has a large male and a young female dutch, stunning dogs.

Keep sharing those pics! I love looking at her!


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful dogs!


----------

